# 3 Color Transfer Best Pricies?



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello All! 

This may have been answered somewhere else, but here it is again in case something has changed since the last thread. 

Where would you suggest getting 3 color transfers that are high quality and also affordable. 

Let's say 50 sheets at 3 colors. I have seem F&M at 5 bucks a sheet, but that is still 5 bucks per art... I do not see much money left on the bone for me at that price.  

Thanks in advance for any help! I have already ordered my first order with Stacy at versa so that 50% off thing is out the window. 

EPT was hit or miss for me with 1 color.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

Silver Mountain Graphics


----------



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks! I'll look into them. Not many options I am guessing lol!


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I use Seay Graphics. Silver Mtn and Seay are brothers I think. I have never ordered from Silver Mtn though. Seay is same price AND usually gets my transfers on the ups truck the same day I order them. Which is a big plus IMO. Those 2 are the cheapest I've worked with and offer very detailed work with a soft hand.


----------

